# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R9-dijelim sifre za rasprodaju

## ivakika

nova rasprodaja odrzat ce se 23.09. od 9-13 sati u SC-u, Savska 25
nadam se da cete doci u velikom broju

sve o rasprodaji mozete procitati na portalu, kao i sve o oznacavanju robe za prodaju
_http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=268&Show=1861_

sifre za prodavatelje dijelit ce se preko posebnog broja mob. ali za sve vas sa otvorenog foruma sifre dijeli ja od sada, na ovom topicu

javljajte se i pitajte sto vas zanima

i ako zelite pomoci javite se na
_http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28705_

----------


## ivakika

podizem

----------


## anavi

Ovako: ja imam onaj vrtić za igranje, praktički nov, pa bi vam ga donirala.
Kako, gdje?

----------


## anavi

Uf,  sad sam vidjeka da je dovoljno samo donijeti u sc.

----------


## ivakika

hvala Anavi

----------


## ivakika

ljudi podizem topic, zar nitko ne zeli nista prodavati :shock: 

molim vas da ne zovete telefonski za sifru jer ce Frida poluditi od poziva
ovako sam htjela osloboditi telefon, a nitko se ne javlja  :Sad:

----------


## nina nana

Lijep pozdrav,

Do sada nisam bila ukljucena u Rodine rasprodaje i ne znam sto mi je ciniti ako zelimo prodati neku opremu  :Embarassed:   Uglavnom, molim pomoc - pretpostavljam da opremu donesem u subotu i budem na rasprodaji kod svojih stvari ili....

Prodajem sljedece:
1. Chicco – kupola za Chicco Trio kolica/autonosilica za novorođenče. Ležaj podesiv u nekoliko nivoa. 
2. Cam kišobran kolica (jedan položaj, tendica za zaštitu od sunca).
3. Autosjedalica Cam, 10-18 kg. 

Hvala na pomoci  :Smile:  

Nina

----------


## Mukica

nina nana, sve o procedurama na rasprodaji mozes pronaci na sljedecim linkovima

*Rodina rasprodaja*

*Oznacavanje robe*

----------

Ja bih rado na rasprodaju donijela malih brojeva robice. Nešto u donaciju, ono bolje za prodaju, pa trebam šifru.
Jedino me zanima, da li, obzirom da je jesenska rasprodaja mogu donijet i kratke rukave, i kratke hlačice. Da ne pakiram bezveze.
Txs

Vidimo se   :Grin:

----------


## Mamarina

Hajhoj,
i ja trebam šifru.

----------


## mama Lina

Može i meni šifra?
I kad treba donjeti robu?

----------


## TinnaZ

mam Lina, ovo dolje su nabrojana tvoja djeca?  :Love:

----------


## anni frani

MOlim i meni šifru, treba napraviti reda u ormaru  :D  hrpu toga je prerastao!

----------


## goce1

MOŽE I MENI ŠIFRA

POZDRAV!

----------


## Olivija

Molim šifru!
Hvala.

----------


## ivakika

drage moje ovako, sad cu vam napisati sifre, ali vas molim da mi na PP napisete samo ime, prezime i broj mobitela, jer to moram imati za tablicu prodavaca

robu cete donijeti u petak, 22.09. od 11-19 sati u predvorje kina SC, a po utrzak cete doci u subotu 23.09. u 16 sati na isto mjesto

roba mora biti oznacena, popisan broj komada(max50), te zbrojena vrijednost robe

sve mozete vidjeti na ovim mjestima koje je Muki navela par postova vise

roba je jesensko-zimska-dakle bez kratkih rukava i kratkih hlaca

9086-nina nana
9087-neda2kids
9088-mamarina
9089-mama Lina
9090-anni frani
9091-Goce 1
9092-Olivija

----------


## hagulkica

Molim i ja šifru.
Podatke ti šaljem na pp,
Pozdrav!

----------


## Gilmorica

Da li mogu ponuditi na prodaju u trudnicku robu?

----------


## apricot

možeš, ali ako je stvarno trudnička. 
nerijetko nam se događa da ljudi donose majice veličine XXXL i kažu kako je to suuuuper za trudnice   :Laughing:

----------


## ROKA

Šaljem Vam pusu i žao mi je šta nisam bliže da se pridružim toj krasnoj akciji,jer ovdi u ST se rijetko ,skoro nikako ne događaju takve stvari na žalost.

----------


## maxi

meni isto jedna

----------


## houly

Molim šifru prodavatelja. Telefonski nema teorije. Thanks.

----------


## ivakika

Houly, maxi i hagulica-poslala sam vam na PP, a od ovih cura gore, jedino mi je anni frani poslala podatke-molim vas napisite mi ime prezime i telefon

pusa svima

----------


## sanjas33

molim i ja, nasusna potreba u ormaru, imam hrpetinu robe, ajmo molim vas da ne ostanem bez   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mama Lina

@TinnaZ - da naravno, svi su to moji klinci (od bebača do tinejđera) ...i jako nam je veselo :D

----------


## ivakika

Sanjas 33-za sada vise nema sifri, ali ako netko odustane, javim ti!

----------


## NewAge

da li to znači da više nije moguće prodavati stvari ako nema šifri?


sorry na glupim pitanjima, ispala sam iz štosa  :Sad:

----------

Molim Vas da mi odgovorite,na koji način dobiti šifru za prodaju?
Imam dosta odjeće za bebe veličine 56-74(bodići,majice,kombinezoni,čarapice,haljinice)  .Sve je čisto i zbilja očuvano,a nešto je i novo.Htjela bih se toga riješiti,jer nemam više gdje to držati.

Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.

Danijela

----------


## Frida

New age i Mamina maza: šifri za ovu rasprodaju više nema, a i lista čekanja je već prilično popunjena. Ako hoćete  mogu vas pribilježiti za slijeću rasprodaju koja će biti 25.11.06. samo mi na pp pošaljite ime i prezime i broj telefona/mobitela na koji vas mogu kontaktirati.
Još samo da napomenem da su naše rasprodaje sezonske, dakle u 11. mjesecu ne primamo ljetnu robicu. 

Pusa

----------

Lp svima,

Lijepo molim šifru za novu Rodinu rasprodaju. Ujedno moram reći da mi je žao što ovaj put neću moći pomoći jer sam - srećom - dobila novi posao i još sam na probnom roku.

Ali kad taj period prođe (do kraja veljače) opet ću moći pomoći.

Pozdrav svima od mame Željke i malog Tineka.

 :Love:

----------


## ivakika

bok,na zalost brojeva vise nema, ali ako zelis Frida te moze staviti na listu za 11 mjesec

----------

